# 33 bleach



## judu (Sep 11, 2009)

i found this yesterday when i went to dig. i thought it was another clorox bottle, i had already found 7 or 8 cloroxes.i noticed this one had a diffrent top so i discovered its not a clorox, it says 33 bleach disinfectant cleanser ...ive never heard of this one and i cant find any info when searching for it..has anyone dug this one?. is it common just like a clorox?..


----------



## judu (Sep 11, 2009)

the bottom...says philly pa


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 11, 2009)

[] Actually, that is a really neat looking bottle if you ask me! The design, from the shoulder up, is just cool!!!! What sort of lip treatment does it have?


----------



## judu (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks charlie, its a screw top..those two big rings on the neck are just design though.


----------



## madman (Sep 11, 2009)

hey dan nice bottle its not as common as clorox i keep the odd ball bleaches prob date it 1930s


----------

